# East Mids Meet #3 - Jan 15th



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo all

Looking at the next east mids meet being held on the 15th Jan which is a Sunday afternoon at 2pm. Location to be the Woodend pub again as the first meet. Just looking to get the interest up for the start of the new year and not a cruise this time. I'll post the directions again later for people who didn't come last time.

Looking forward to seeing some more people there this time. 

*Right, directions to the meet from the M1, Junction 28: *

From the motorway roundabout take the turning for Mansfield A38 (not the Derby A38 turning), 
At the first set of trafic lights turn left, 
Go straigh over the two mini roundabouts, 
At the crossroads at the top of the hill with traffic lights go straight over, 
At the next crossroads turn left, 
Follow the road, after you leave the housed area and go down the hill, the Woodend Pub is just on the right.

The Woodend Inn Family Pub 
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, NG17 2QJ

Nick


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

will make it 15 Jan

ttdunc


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttdunc said:


> will make it 15 Jan
> 
> ttdunc


If you had a pic to send me for your sig, I'll still host it for you mate. Let me know sometime.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Any more people going to be coming this sunday?

Nick


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Nem 
thought there might be more going ,think it best for me to pass on Sunday untill we can drum up some more tt,s.Maybe when we get to spring we will see more people out and about.Maybe try a meet at Easter holls what do you think?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't be put off Nem, it takes a lot of effort to get a regular meet going. Don't give up.

Some of the longest standing/popular meets started as 2-3 people every now and again.

:? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Omen, appreciated. Was nice to meet you at Donnington last month, think you were the only person I got to say hello to in the end 

I was still going to go ahead with meet I think anyway. Johnny G has PM'd me as he's looking at buying a TT in the next few weeks and was going to come down so we could answer any questions and let him have a look at a car or two.

So up to you ttdunc, but I'll still be there to see if anyone else turns up, only 15 mins drive for me. I'll be there at 2 for half hour or so to see what goes.

I have also just PM'd 3 or 4 more people to remind them about this Sunday, see if that gets any more response.

Nick


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ttdunc said:


> Hi Nem
> thought there might be more going ,think it best for me to pass on Sunday untill we can drum up some more tt,s.Maybe when we get to spring we will see more people out and about.Maybe try a meet at Easter holls what do you think?


not very encouraging :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, oh well I'll still be there!

Stoke's not that far away tho, only an hours drive, you fancy popping over tomorrow? :wink:

Nick


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> Indeed, oh well I'll still be there!
> 
> Stoke's not that far away tho, only an hours drive, you fancy popping over tomorrow? :wink:
> 
> Nick


you never know :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I may just happen to see you tomorrow then 

Nick


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll try and be there tomorrow guys!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Woohoo!!

"If you organise it, they will come!" 8)

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say many thanks to Tim (trickytreez) for not leaving me sat in the pub alone and turning up.  Had a decent chat for a couple of hours and hopefully didn't put Johnny G off buying one too much - actually I think we sold it quite well.

I'll be posting about the Feb meet in a few mins, hope to see those two there and some more who couldn't make it this time.

Nick


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

pleased you got some folk today .sorry i did not turn up was away with work last week and thought it best to be with family today will make sure i make Feb.Soon be spring light at night and no more shit off the roads messing up the tt.

ttdunc


----------

